# Shingler type orchids



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I remember seeing some type of orchid(?) that was a shingler. I would like to get the name or names of shingler type plants. I know you can get plants to do this but I was lloking for more of the ones that do it natually.
J


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Psychopsiella I believe is the name of the genus. Ask Harry, hes got it, and I want it! Foliage is beautiful. Besides that one, I cant really think of any "shingling" orchids, but there are lots of neat mat forming varieties


----------



## Steve_nova (Feb 22, 2010)

I had to look up the definition of the word shingler to see what you mean.

There are several Pleurothallids that grow flat against bark etc creeping around. The following genera: 

Epibator (formerly a section within the tufted genus Zootrophion) creeps (3 species).
This is Epibator ximenae









Similarly, another genus has been separated from the tufted Pleurothallid genus Lepanthes because 
of it's repent branching habit called Brachycladium (35 species).

This is Brachycladium nummularium









Orchids of the Pleurothallid Alliance


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

:O I want that one! :O


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Zootrophion serpentinum is a climber right? I have one on order for myself. When it comes in with the weather who knows.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Pleurothallis sertularioides is another one I have on order. Any tips on this or the one above would be great. Also do either of you know a good source for small orchids other then Andy's?
J


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

J and L has a good mini selection, but I dont know if they have a selection that rivals Andys, their prices MIGHT be a bit better. Lynn O Shaunnessey at Orchids of the Pleurothallid Alliance has some killer stuff, but limited to that family of orchids. I dont know if Z. serpentuinum climbs so much as scrambles, might just as easily grow down as up. Having not grown it myself though, I cant really say


----------



## Steve_nova (Feb 22, 2010)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Zootrophion serpentinum is a climber right? I have one on order for myself. When it comes in with the weather who knows.
> J


Now one of the three members of new genus Epibator (Epibator serpintinum).


----------



## Steve_nova (Feb 22, 2010)

frogparty said:


> J and L has a good mini selection, but I dont know if they have a selection that rivals Andys, their prices MIGHT be a bit better. Lynn O Shaunnessey at Orchids of the Pleurothallid Alliance has some killer stuff, but limited to that family of orchids. I dont know if Z. serpentuinum climbs so much as scrambles, might just as easily grow down as up. Having not grown it myself though, I cant really say


Same here. I have not grown this before so cannot really help further, sorry.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Epidendrum porpax is another shingler type orchid.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Zootrophion serpentinum is a climber right? I have one on order for myself. When it comes in with the weather who knows.
> J


It's pendant more than anything. 

Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes is similar to the epibators in growth habit, but the leaves are smaller. Dendrobium lichenastrum is a shingler-type orchid. Some mat-forming species are dendrobium torresae, bulbophyllum minutissimum, psychopsiella limminghei, epidendrum porpax (as mentioned), some erias, drymoda spp, porpax spp, dichaea ssp... that's all I can think of right now, though I know there are many other pleuros that are mat-forming.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Im diggin that Brachycladium...yeah


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Bulbo. clepibulbon photographed at ABG when I went a couple years back...


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

maybe Constantia would fit what your looking for too


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Bulbo. clepibulbon photographed at ABG when I went a couple years back...


Mine's flowering again this year! I need to photograph it...


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm actually looking for epidendrum porpax. Would prefer it not costing me my first born though.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

fleshfrombone said:


> I'm actually looking for epidendrum porpax. Would prefer it not costing me my first born though.


Ebay, $19.99 plus shipping out of Hawaii.
J


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

A lot of vendors have epi porpax for about $20 (SBOE, Mountain, Woodstream...). If you decide to go with Mountain, which you should, check out their selection of other things also.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

frogparty said:


> Psychopsiella I believe is the name of the genus. Ask Harry, hes got it, and I want it! Foliage is beautiful. Besides that one, I cant really think of any "shingling" orchids, but there are lots of neat mat forming varieties


I found one here Orchid of the Week Library: Psychopsiella limminghei but pretty expensive.
J


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, they are awesome though. Maybe with some digging you can find flask to start


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

The coolest one Ive found is Psychopsiella liminghei. Its not easy but its a warmer grower. Chck it out. Psychopsiella limminghei on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Psychopsiella limminghei plant on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
PSYCHOPSIELLA LIMMINGHEI on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have had it twice and quickly killed it. Not sure why but I suspect it was not getting enough light and not warm enough. I will try again if I find it. I won't even look until it warms. I won't be paying $50 for it though.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I think the plant your thinking of is Psychopsiella limminghei - its the only one I know of that really has that type of growth. The other having hanging leaves that mimic that type of growth.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's a picture of the one I had.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats a really cool orchid Harry, I might want to try and find one this spring.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Pleuro lappacea is another small mat-forming species. So is pleuro determannii.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Jon, do you happen to have a picture of this habit. All the pictures I see just show flowers and a small bit of foliage. Do they grow similar to Barbosella cogniauxiana?


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> Jon, do you happen to have a picture of this habit. All the pictures I see just show flowers and a small bit of foliage. Do they grow similar to Barbosella cogniauxiana?


Asking an orchid grower to post a foliage shot? You must be out of your mind!


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's Lynn's version of lappacea. Neither of mine aren't quite as bushy. Andinia lappacea

I don't have a good one of determannii, but here's a flower pic I took in July.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Some say I am for even growing orchids.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

rollinkansas said:


> Asking an orchid grower to post a foliage shot? You must be out of your mind!


So here's what happened, for those of you that missed it on my forum. Mike got his panties all bunched up because other people refuse to take the time to take extra pictures for him. He's obviously still a bit bent about the whole thing. Here's a link to the thread --> Orchids Interactive. It's probably noteworthy that he hasn't really contributed to the foliage thread that Harry started.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Ah yes, I remember that picture. I guess they have to go on the list of wants. How large would you say the leaves are?


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Perhaps about 1cm. My plant is in someone else's GH, so I can't be sure. I hope to go have a look at it in a month or two.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

rollinkansas said:


> Asking an orchid grower to post a foliage shot? You must be out of your mind!


Bwuahaha!!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, we digress. 

When I think of shinglers, I think of some Dischidia, Ficus, Monstera and Rhaphidophora species. They grow very tight to the mount or whatever they are growing on. Most orchids mentioned here just don't grow like that. If they are mat forming species they are not normally tight against the mount. Beside the Psycohopsiella what other species exhibit this behavior?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree Harry. Like this...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep! Nice Antone. Those are yours right?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Of course! I wouldn't cop someone else's Dischidia photos! Haha!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Of course! I wouldn't cop someone else's Dischidia photos! Haha!


That's not what I meant. I know you take pictures in other places so I thought they could be pictures from ABG as is the Bulbophyllum picture.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I say this counts too
Constantia cipoensis. photo - Rogier van Vugt photos at pbase.com


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep this is a great one.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Drymoda spp, porpax spp, the bulbo antone posted, constantia spp, bulbo minutissimum, bulbo malleolabrum, epidendrum porpax, epidendrum schlech...something, dendrobium lichenastrum... those are all orchid species that cling to mounts. Pleuro determannii is pretty close.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Butterfly & Orchids Photo Gallery in Thailand - Porpax elwesii - ?????????????/Porpax elwesii
I like these, never seen them before.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Those are awesome but sadly hard to come by here in the US.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Porpax are really cool! I've yet to see any Drymoda or Porpax for sale in the US :-(


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> Yep this is a great one.


WOW, that's amazing! That foliage is gorgeous.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Drymoda siamensis is another one, but it would die pretty quickly in a viv.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think the Constantia may too but I have not tried it yet. I'm just happy I haven't killed it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Does this count???









Dendrobium parvulum or delicatulum

If anyone can point me towards another dendrobium with similar growth habit that would be appreciated.

Not my orchid or pic btw...I wish though. If anyone wants one J&L Orchids ~ Home Page is the only place I've found that has it so far, and its 150 for a division  Out of my price range sadly...But maybe not for someone else. If anyone gets it and wants to hook me up with a division down the road, that would be rad


----------

